# New 12 TFO 12 wt



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Usually like to try before I buy when it comes to rods, but I couldnâ€™t pass up a 12 wt BVK for$129 from Sierra Trading Post. Sorry, but I got the last one.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice score. I love that site.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great find. You can't even get the blank for that price.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Just got a 4 wt TFO Mangrove from Sierra for $119. I don't need another 4 wt but I seem incapable of passing up a bargain. I might need to find a help group for compulsive fly fishing consumers.


----------

